# Why we use DNS ?



## Balas (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all,

We are running a small company with strength of 40 members. Users using laptops and also desktops.Laptop users connect using WiFi and desktop users via LAN. All desktops running with Windows XP Sp3 and Laptops with Windows 7 professional. Do we really need a DNS server to maintain the computers? In future along with company growth user strength also will increase. So is there is any way that we can control and monitor users through a centralized point ? also need to monitor the Internet usage? how its possible and what all we required to do so ?
Additionally what all things we can introduce to secure the network?

Please reply to this post ASAP.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

If you are in a Windows Active Directory environment then DNS is required!


----------



## Balas (Jun 26, 2012)

But we don't have any Active Directory service.Can you please explain me the use of Active directory ?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

this sounds like a picture perfect reason to set up a domain.........xxxxxxx.com or whatever. Then you can set up your network to allow for company and employee growth. 

'explaining the use of active directory' is sort of like asking someone to explain the internet. hundreds of books have been written on it......

just out of curiousity, are you the person who is going to be handling the upgrade?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I know Windows Pro only allows 10 concurrent connections so I can probably assume you have about 10 different users sharing files, printers etc. That is an administrative and security nightmare. With a server running Active Directory you can centralize all the resources on the server (a lot easier to backup), control who has access to what, and not have to worry about users storing valuable data on workstations. With the domain (active directory) everything is centralized. You can install software from the server, monitor workstations, and manage windows updates.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Balas said:


> But we don't have any Active Directory service.Can you please explain me the use of Active directory ?


And with that response I suggest you find a local IT shop to give you the information you need. This is not something an unqualified person can setup on their own.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Squashman said:


> And with that response I suggest you find a local IT shop to give you the information you need. This is not something an unqualified person can setup on their own.


Totally agree. It's like asking you to build a formula 1 car.........far more things that can go wrong than can go right.


----------



## techniquev3 (Jul 3, 2012)

You need a DNS server and a decent network by the sounds of it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

techniquev3 said:


> You need a DNS server and a decent network by the sounds of it.


I think they just need a decent Network Administrator. Everything else will take care of itself.


----------



## techniquev3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fair point


----------

